# Cpt code 90645 replacement?



## Restevez1989 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi there,

Can anyone tell me what is the replacement code(s) for cpt code 90645?

Thanks


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 12, 2016)

The code was deleted because that vaccine is no longer available for use in the US, so there would be no replacement code.


----------



## Restevez1989 (Sep 13, 2016)

Haemophilus Tetanus Toxoid Conjugate is the vaccine I have in stock. What would be the code for this? I am having such trouble find it...


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 13, 2016)

Nevermind the site I'm using is not for vaccines


----------

